# ERROR - CALCULATION ABORTED: MdxScript(Sandbox) (7, 47) The value for column 'EmailsDelivered' in table 'Table1' cannot be determined in the current c



## jersey (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi I'm trying to do a simple formula in powerpivot.
In regular excel I'm use to creating the formula Delivery Rate=EmailsDelivered/EmailsSent.
 I tried to create this formula in DAX.
=(Table1[EmailsDelivered]/Table1[EmailsSent]) but I got the error saying 
ERROR - CALCULATION ABORTED: MdxScript(Sandbox) (7, 47) The value for column 'EmailsDelivered' in table 'Table1' cannot be determined in the current context.

Please help,
Thank you,
Cindy


----------



## powerpivotpro (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi Cindy.  Is this in a measure?  If so, try SUM(Table1[EmailsDelivered]) / SUM(Table1[EmailsSent])

One of my "golden rules" of measures is "no naked columns."

See this short video for the rest of the golden rules:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29frZhkwCqQ


----------



## jersey (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi Rob . sometimes i forget that i am naked. thank you for helping me.


----------

